# Spice needed



## Saladrex (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello,

    Im a DM with no XP (it's the first adventure I will run), and I need some NPC Ideas to use, so I can spice the adventure. Basically I'm looking for the kind of NPCs the players will never forget (for good or bad), funny or dangerous or friendly or all of them!
    As I know some of you have lots of experience and ideas, maybe tyou can share some with me   

Thanks,


----------

